# Kingdoms Of Beleriand



## Turin_Turambar (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi guys, I don't know if it has been shared on the forum or forum wiki before. But I wanted to unite and explain all beleriand regions in one topic. If I have forgotten anything, let me know and I will add it later. I have listed the kingdoms according to their size from largest to smallest. I hope you will be satisfied.

1-Gondolin
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Gondolin
2-Doriath
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Doriath
3-Nargothrond
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Nargothrond
4-Hithlum and dor-lomin
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Hithlum,http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Dor-lómin
5-Nevrast
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Nevrast
6-Falas
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Falas
7-Ossiriand
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Ossiriand
8-Brethil
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Forest_of_Brethil
9-Talath Dirnen
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Talath_Dirnen
10-Arvernien
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Arvernien
11-March of Maedhros
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/March_of_Maedhros
12-Thargelion
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Thargelion
13-Himlad
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Himlad
14-Estolad
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Estolad
15-Nan-tathren
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Nan-tathren
16-Belegost
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Belegost
17-Nogrod
informations and pictures:http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Nogrod

As you all know, there are extensive and satisfying information about all kingdoms in wikis on the internet, especially on the tolkiengateway site. Therefore, I did not feel the need to write information or add additional information to the kingdoms with my own knowledge. My goal is for ttf members to have access to the information of all beleriand kingdoms in a single topic.


----------



## Annatar (Feb 23, 2022)

Ecthelion Of The Fountain said:


> I have listed the kingdoms according to their size from largest to smallest.


Nice idea, but how do you know the size? Do you mean the area or the population? That also depends on the point in time, so it's very difficult to standardize.

Here's a good video on a very similar topic:


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Feb 23, 2022)

Annatar said:


> Nice idea, but how do you know the size? Do you mean the area or the population? That also depends on the point in time, so it's very difficult to standardize.
> 
> Here's a good video on a very similar topic:


When I meant the size, I meant the population, not the region. I listed them according to the population surplus. Thank you for video.


----------

